# Gyno while off cycle



## dumblucky (May 13, 2021)

I just got my lab results back in and estrogen level is at 2:10 haven't cycled in over a year and I am getting symptoms of gyno testosterone is 712

Wtf do i do?


----------



## Send0 (May 13, 2021)

First, go make an new member.introduction post... people will be more receptive and willing to respond after you introduce yourself.

Second, what method was used for your testing? The estrogen number will be useless unless it was an estradiol ultrasensative LC/MS-MS. The reason is that it will capture all 3 estrogen types, however the only one to really be concerned with is Estradiol... and the only way to truly isolate estradiol is with an LC/MS-MS test specific to estradiol.


----------



## creekrat (May 13, 2021)

What was said above. Also, what symptoms of gyno are you having and what/when was your last cycle?  What’d your pre cycle BW look like?


----------

